# What is working for me



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

I am new here, but a long time IBS-C sufferer. Things really turned for the worse in January. The pain and bloating became much worse. I couldn't evacuate and I had reached the point that a colorectal surgeon recommended a colostomy with no assurances that it would help the pain. I was scheduled for pre-surgical meeting on the 13th of this month. The pain was so bad I actually was looking forward to the colostomy with the hope it would improve my life. Since January I tried many different natural and prescription remedies with no luck. I had setup my pre-surgical consult when I stumbled across something called the "Water Cure". Decided to give it a try. The water cure says drink lukewarm water that is half your body weight in ounces(if you are 140 lbs, then drink 70 ozs of water with sea salt) taken throughout the day. A little less or even a little more is ok. The key part of the water cure though for me was to add 1/8 tsp of SEA SALT per 16 oz of water. I had been drinking only water for many years, but adding the sea salt made all the difference for me. Either I have been chronically dehydrated (most likely) in spite of drinking 10 glasses of water a day or the trace minerals in sea salt were missing. Either way, within 4 hours of drinking my 1st 24 oz of sea salt water my pain started improving and over the last 4 weeks my pain has nearly disappeared and my bowel movements have become easy and normal. It took about 1 week for bowel movements to start being normal. Folks, I had dropped to about 110 lbs(I am a 5' 10" male) in the last several months. I could not function. This has been a miracle for me. The water cure claims a lot of cures and hyperbole that may need to be taken with a grain of salt (no pun intended), but it may be worth a try for those of you suffering this awful condition. I continue to get better. 3 of last 4 days have been virtually pain free.You can read more about the water cure at www.watercure2.org. There is a lot of info & testimonials although not much on IBS.Good Luck


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

Forgot to say, I am not taking any meds since starting the water cure. No laxatives, enemas, etc.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a brilliant story. Thanks for sharing with us. Hope it continues to work for you. Can you tell me more about how much water you have to take. You said that you drink half you body weight in water - sruely not, or am I being dumb?


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

As an example, if you are 140 lbs, then take half that amount in ounces, so 70 ounces of water a day. It is recommended first thing in the morning to drink 32 ozs & 1/4 tsp sea salt in the 1st hour. i actually start with 24 ozs and 3/16 tsp of sea salt. Then space out the remaining water throughout the day. You don't want to eat right after drinking the water or drink the water right after eating for maximum effect. Sorry for the confusion.If you have any swelling, it says to stop the salt for a couple days, then resume with smaller amounts until you build tolerance.


----------



## helpmeplease23 (May 19, 2009)

I'll try this, it sounds great. But from what I understand the trouble with IBS is an in-balance in the bacteria in the intestinal tract. I wonder if it actually restores that balance or not? Forgive my skepticism, it seems like too easy a solution. If it works long term, I'll be thanking you.


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

helpmeplease23 said:


> I'll try this, it sounds great. But from what I understand the trouble with IBS is an in-balance in the bacteria in the intestinal tract. I wonder if it actually restores that balance or not? Forgive my skepticism, it seems like too easy a solution. If it works long term, I'll be thanking you.


I was desperate so I was willing to try anything. It didn't make much sense that it would work for me but thank gosh it did.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Does the amount of salt you put in the water make it actually taste salty? If it does taste salty, doesn't it leave you feeling thirsty all the time?


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

There is a slight salty taste. I have always had problems with dry mouth though and I feel better hydrated since starting the Water Cure. Mornings is when I still feel dry so I may need to drink in the night. Make sure you use sea salt, not regular table salt if anyone tries this. Sea salt has many beneficial trace minerals, table salt doesn't.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Baddiver, I am going to try your suggestion. Do you use fine sea salt or the coarse sea salt? Also, do you just sort of guess how much to use with a normal teaspoon or do you have a proper measuring thing? By the way, is it still working for you?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI was very dehydrated constantly for a very long time during my illness, and i didn't even know it until i had a blood test that showed it up. Dehydration can cause constipation with the severity of the constipation in keeping with the level of dehydration. (although sometimes constipation is not caused by dehydration.) drinking more certainly made my constipation a little better eventually, but i wasn't adding salt. Im interested, is it still working for you ?FYI. Salt dosent have a significant action on the bacterial balance of the intestines, either beneficial or negative. cheersIan


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

Yes, it continues to work great for me. I even have been able to eat foods I normally can't. No constipation whatsoever since starting the water cure. It has helped me with the gas & bloating also. I continue to have some twinges of discomfort but not anything like before. good luck


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Baddiver, maybe you missed my question so I will ask again please - "I am going to try your suggestion. Do you use fine sea salt or the coarse sea salt? Also, do you just sort of guess how much to use with a normal teaspoon or do you have a proper measuring thing?


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

I use the fine sea salt only because it measures better. Otherwise, I dont think it matters. I use a 1/8 teaspoon (per 16 oz of water) measuring spoon and try to be accurate. I also liberally salt my food. this program works much better for me if I dissolve the salt in the water I drink.


----------



## baddiver (May 19, 2009)

Just a quick update. I have been doing the water cure for 43 days faithfully. I have reached the point where I have no signs of IBS. I hope those of you who have tried this are seeing some benefit. Good luck


----------

